# transférer sauvegarde Iphone vers Ipad 3



## privateryan (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon Ipad 3 mon mac étant mort, j'ai pu faire une sauvegarde de mon Iphone sur le mac d'une amie, puis je récupérer mes éléments sur mon Ipad (Contacts, Musique, Photos, et Applis) car j'avais toute ma musique et pas mal de photos ?

Si oui comment, je n'ai pas trouvé et question bête ou ce trouve le fichier de sauvegarde de mon Iphone sur le mac ?

Merci d'avance.

Bonne journée


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Tu ne peux pas récupérer une sauvegarde de ton iPhone et l'installer sur ton iPad.
En revanche avec iTunes tu peux choisir de synchroniser tes apps, contacts, photos, musiques, etc. sauvegardés sur ton ordi.


----------



## privateryan (29 Mars 2012)

Merci pour la réponse, comme ce n'est pas mon mac il faut que je fasse comment faire pour les transférer de l'iphone vers le mac puis ensuite du mac vers l'ipad (désolé je suis un peu nul ...)

Merci pour votre aide !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------

Mais mais je n'ai que la sauvegarde la musique n'est pas dans Itunes ni les contacts dans contacts, etc alors comment les transférer de l'iphone vers le mac, j'ai peur de faire une fausse manip et de tout perdre sur mon Iphone


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2012)

En premier, tu te crées un compte iCloud pour sauver toutes tes données comme adresse, signets mail et agenda.

Ensuite, avec un logiciel comme PhoneView, tu récupères ta musique et tes applications.

Tu charges tout ça sur iTunes et tu synchronises ton iPad qui va tout retrouver automatiquement.

N'oublie pas avec iCloud de faire une sauvegarde dans les nuages de tes données, ça peut toujours être utile.


----------



## privateryan (29 Mars 2012)

j'ai un compte I cloud mais je ne vois pas comment charger la musique et les contacts dessus, et j'ai déjà eu des problèmes avec Icloud (il suffit de regarder mes posts d'il y a une dizaine de jours) il n'y a pas moyen de synchroniser l'iutunes de mon ami qui est vierge d'importer mes données d'iphone puis de les passer sur Ipad et effacer son Itunes après ?

Si oui comment faire ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------

le serveur de ma boite m'interdis de le télécharger, personne n'a une autre idée pour passer mes éléments sur Itunes ???

Merci encore et désolé de saouler.

Ryan


----------



## privateryan (30 Mars 2012)

et bien je dois être nul je trouve pas de solution


----------

